# Breeding Firemouth question



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

What is the average size of a mature Firemouth? I have a male Firemouth that is currently dominating my 50 gallon aquarium, and it is 3 inches long. Do you think he will breed with a 3 inch female? Or is he still too young? He is gorgeous, his fins are always flared, beautiful red throat, and nice long fins. He spends his time chasing my other cichlids. I know getting him to breed is most likely going to triple the amount of aggression that already exists, But I will have him removed to another tank by then.


----------



## fishlids (May 5, 2007)

well?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes he will , no he's not , and if he's already that aggressive, the bigger question will be findig a female that he won't beat up. The best bet IMO is to give him and a few females their own tank . Let them pair off on their own ,while keeping an eye on things so you can pull the unpaired females out once a pair forms .I'd also keep them on their own with some dithers if you want them breeding without causing all heck to break loose in your community tank if your males fairly aggressive.


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

This video should help you see at what sizes they can and do breed...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------

